

Ask HN: When is it okay to email the users? - blhack

So a problem I'm having is that I had a big wave of users who signed up for my website (http://thingist.com), used it for a while, then disappeared...<p>A few people have told me "Well, send out an email to people who haevn't posted for a while.  Or send out an email to people who registered but never posted at all."<p>This seems like a decent idea, but I'm concerned about being "spammy".  Is that concern valid?<p>Are there any best practices guides for this?  Or advice you can give?
======
SergeDavid
I suggest making each email more personal then "Dear User, why you no post?"
by using their user name.

Also I'd say do it in small batches where you perfect your approach depending
on how the users react to the title and content of your e-mails.

Finally, don't send them more than one or two "Where you been?" emails every
few months, that would definitely bother people.

